# Sick pigeon found



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, everyone.

Two days ago I found a sick pigeon. I took him home and it's now in my cat's pet carrier.

Its weight is very light, but I don't know what kind of illness it has. It's not so wobbily, but not as strong on its legs as it should be.

I bought some crushed corn and mixed wild bird seed for it, and it has been eating the past few days, but it remains too still in the carrier (It's not as lively as it ought to be).

Now, this is where I need your help. I cut some garlic into tiny pieces and gave some to the bird. I am also considering giving it some castor oil. An old man who had pigeons on my roof used to give the same treatment to his pigeons whenever one was under the weather. And the garlic and castor oil seemed to work.

Well, I'm not so sure about his remedy. So I really appreciate some help from you guys. I used to post as "Yo Paully" and have met Phil from Las Vegas.

Any suggestions, thanks. 

(The pigeon doesn't seem to be that critical yet. On a scale of 100, I'd say it's a 50. I just want to get him to be able to fly again)


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmm...a few questions first...what do the poops look like? Did you check the throat for yellow stuff? No injuries? Can he fly ok? Is he puffed up? Is he drinking enough water? Let's see, what else...how about approximate age?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

sabina said:


> Hmm...a few questions first...what do the poops look like? Did you check the throat for yellow stuff? No injuries? Can he fly ok? Is he puffed up? Is he drinking enough water? Let's see, what else...how about approximate age?


Hi Franky Yo, Thanks for taking in this pigeon. It is of course obvious that this pigeon is in trouble since it allowed you to catch him or her. 

Sabina asked some good questions. Canker is one of the leading problems our feral friends carry, so that would explain why you need to check inside its throat. Lift its beak open and check for yellow cheesey stuff.

Poops also tell a lot. Good ones should be the consistency of a cookie dough swirl, green/brwon in color and white in center. Not watery.

Can you put the pigeon on a low set heating pad ?Warmth is very important.

I am at work still, and have to leave but I and others will be along shortly.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

I re-read and see that the pigeon can't fly. Do you think he might be a young fledgling? If not, then is there a wing injury? Or does he seem very sick, ie puffed up, eyes closed, not very alert?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can put pieces of garlic in the water, but please don't actually feed them to a bird or any other animal--they can cause a condition called "Heinz Body Hemolytic Anemia."

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't think the castor oil is such a good idea, never heard of anybody giving it to pigeons.
Like Pidgey mentioned, you can give the garlic in the water or give him garlic capsules.

Reti


----------



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, thanks. I gave the pigeon some garlic but won't give it any more. And I won't use the castor oil. 

I just put it in the garage where the temperature isn't bad. It's not a young bird, just sick. It doesn't have the weight it should have. But it is eating. When I took it in the garage, I noticed it was in a sitting with feet tucked beneath it. A good sign because it was not lying on its side, a position which would have indicated it was very sick.

I didn't see any cheesy stuff in throat when I gave it garlic.

I'll check its poop tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Basic steps to saving the life of a pigeon:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

A drop of Neem oil is very beneficial for birds.


----------



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, I just checked out the pigeon. It seems to be doing quite well. The body still feels light though. Perhaps it is dehydrated. Anyhow, I took your advice and mixed some salt and sugar with water. I changed the newspaper at the bottom of the carrier, and its droppings seemed to be normal--green and yellowish. Its eyes seem okay, and there isn't any mucus in its throat. Nothing wrong with its wings, and no visible wounds on its body. Its resting well in a warm garage, another plus. Hope it regains its strength. There are about two pigeons in and around the complex, and I can't wait to release it amongst them.

What is neem oil, and where can I buy it, and how much do I give to the pigeon--a drop with or without water? 

Thanks, again. Any suggestions, keep em coming.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When they're pretty light, it can take a few weeks to bulk back up. Do you think he's drinking any water? Occasionally, I'll find young ones that aren't surviving very well who don't know how to drink water, and then I have to teach them what water is and how to drink it.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does this bird have any wirery yellow feathers?


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you post pics of the bird and the poops? Green/yellowish doesn't sound very normal to me...are they solid or watery?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Franky Yo said:


> What is neem oil, and where can I buy it, and how much do I give to the pigeon--a drop with or without water?


You can put a drop on the seed or down the throat. It can be purchased at any health food store.

I would also recommend Sovereign Silver colloidal silver, a drop down the throat or in the water dish. It is one of the best things you can do for them when you don't know what is wrong with the bird.

A pigeon doesn't just sit around and allow itself to be picked up unless it is a youngster and can't fly. Other then that, the bird has a health issue and needs further examination. Please answer the questions when you have a moment.

Thank you for helping this bird.


----------



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

I took it from the garage and put it in the warm, sunny yard. It seems somewhat friskier than it was a few days ago. I don't like keeping it cooped up in the pet carrier, but I'm afraid if I set it loose now, it won't make it. I'll try to get the oil you recommended and continue to put a pinch of sugar and salt in its drinking water. 

Didn't notice any yellow feathers, and the poo-poo-per-dup is always a dried green (no watery swirls) whenever I check the bottom of the carrier.

 

Thanks, again. Be keeping you informed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The bird doesn't need to continue on the sugar/salt water, clean drinking water will do.

How much is the bird eating now? Can we get a picture of the bird?


----------



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, my wife is computer-literate. When she gets home, she'll take a picture of it. Thanks.


----------



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

Cleaned the carrier and checked the pigeon. Noticed that its poop is green in color and gluey in texture. Also noticed that its poop is impacted around its bottom. It appears to be having trouble moving its bowels properly.

Should I clean around its clogged bottom area, and how should I do it?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

With very warm water. You probably better get it on a medication like a Trimethoprim/Sulfa drug (Bactrim, Cotrim, Sulfatrim, and about a million other names).

Pidgey


----------



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

I took some photos of the pigeon and tried to attach but can't seem to do it. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Uhh... email them to me and I'll post them on my Webshots account:

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, here's a link to the album:



Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'd probably tend towards the suspicion of Coccidiosis, but it can certainly be other things. You wouldn't happen to have any Sulmet, Trimethoprim/Sulfa of any kind, Albon or Appertex, wouldja'?

Pidgey


----------



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

I never heard of that stuff. Where do I find it?

The pigeon doesn't look too sick. It's alert and frisky. Just needs some energy and strength, and I think it'll be okay.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, they usually don't soil their vents (get poop stuck to the feathers around where it comes out) for no reason--they're always sick when they do that. Yes, they can get over it on their own. And, yes, they can seem okay right up to the point of falling over dead sometimes.

What you're probably going to want to do under your circumstances is get that bird's bottom cleaned up under a warm running tap (keep the bird's head up, wilya'?) and just work your fingers, pinching the poop and manipulating it until you get it all broken up and off. You want to do that, at least, because sometimes a little poop sticks the feathers together in such a way as to make it tougher for the bird to successfully void. And, the stuff creates a place for germs to multiply and even get back inside to make the bird sicker. So, clean the pigeon up and keep an eye on her over the next few days. If he or she eats like a pig and keeps gaining weight, then you're doing good. If not then you may have to change your strategy quickly.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Franky Yo said:


> I never heard of that stuff. Where do I find it?
> 
> The pigeon doesn't look too sick. It's alert and frisky. Just needs some energy and strength, and I think it'll be okay.


You can find those products on line at the pigeons supply places. Sometimes they can be found at your local farm supply.
Those poops don't look right to me either. I think the pigeon has something going on too.


----------



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

I cleaned up the bird's behind pretty good. Is there any medication from a local pharmacy that may help it? What about vitamins? Cod liver oil? E?


----------



## Franky Yo (Mar 17, 2008)

After having it for about ten days, I finally released the pigeon today. I let it out of the carrier when some other pigeons were feeding just outside my front door. It stayed with the others for a while, then flew low down the street and landed in some other peron's driveway. I walked over by it and then it took off again, only this time upwards onto the roof of a neighbor's house. It perched there for about half an hour and then it must have flown somewhere. I hope I see it again because I want to continue feeding it until it gets strong enough to live on its own with the other ferals.

Thanks for your advice. Say a prayer for it.

It looked much livelier and healthier than it did look when I first found it.


----------

